# Bahnsen on Calvin's Institutes



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2008)

I am trying to find the lecture Dr. Bahnsen gave on Calvin's Institutes where he expresses his view on the lawfulness of art depicting Christ. I've been told its in the audio lectures on Calvin but nothing more specific. If anyone knows please PM me. Thanks very much.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2008)

*bump* please?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2008)

maybe the section on calvin on the ten commandments?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2008)

I would like to hear this when you find it. I agree wholeheartedly that you cannot, under any pretense, create images of the Trinity.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Jacob, that I suppose would narrow it down to Bahnsen's lecture, on Book 2 chapter 8-10, which looks like #33. I'll spring for the $1.99 in the AM and see if that is it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I am trying to find the lecture Dr. Bahnsen gave on Calvin's Institutes where he expresses his view on the lawfulness of art depicting Christ. I've been told its in the audio lectures on Calvin but nothing more specific. If anyone knows please PM me. Thanks very much.



I find Greg Bahnsen's reasoning on this highly strange for one who was usually so precise; bit like his arguments against EP.

But, at the end of the day, the best of men are men at best.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 30, 2008)

joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to hear this when you find it. I agree wholeheartedly that you cannot, under any pretense, create images of the Trinity.
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2008)

Daniel,
Do you recall hearing the lecture in question? Dr. Gentry told me it is essentially the argument he makes (he learned it from Dr. Bahnsen under his teaching).


Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to find the lecture Dr. Bahnsen gave on Calvin's Institutes where he expresses his view on the lawfulness of art depicting Christ. I've been told its in the audio lectures on Calvin but nothing more specific. If anyone knows please PM me. Thanks very much.
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Daniel,
> Do you recall hearing the lecture in question? Dr. Gentry told me it is essentially the argument he makes (he learned it from Dr. Bahnsen under his teaching).
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Chris, I only remember hearing a summary of the argument from someone else. I have not got many of his lectures at present. 

You could check the CMF articles to see if there is anything there.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 30, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...


No problem; thanks. I have googled the issue to death and have concluded both Gentry's and Bahnsen's material on this is only on audio. Someone posted a transcription of Gentry's argument on PB; the source I've seen referenced has since disappeared. Gentry didn't know anything about the transcription.


----------

